# Thời gian dùng tổ yến tốt nhất cho bé?



## ShoptoyenNN (23/8/19)

Từ ngàn đời xưa, tổ yến đã được coi là cao lương mỹ vị để dâng lên vua chúa vì sự giàu đạm và dưỡng chất của món ăn này. Đến tận ngày nay thì tổ yến được sử dụng rộng rãi hơn với người tiêu dùng, đặc biệt là trẻ nhỏ.






​*Vậy ăn tổ yến lúc nào tốt nhất cho bé?*
- _Tổ yến_ ăn rất tốt cho cơ thể nhưng cũng cần phải biết ăn _tổ yến_ cho đúng cách và đúng thời điểm để phát huy hết tác dụng từ món ăn giàu dinh dưỡng này.

- Món ăn từ _tổ yến_ tốt nhất là được sử dụng vào 3 thời điểm là buổi sáng, buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ và giữa hai bữa ăn chính.

+ Buổi sáng: Mẹ có thể cho bé có thể thưởng thức _tổ yến_ vào thời điểm này, đây là lúc trong bụng bé đang rỗng, nên việc bạn cho bé ăn một bát súp hay chè _tổ yến_ sẽ giúp bé hấp thụ hết các dưỡng chất và giúp bé có một ngày học tập, vui chơi hiệu quả.

+ Buổi tối: Vào buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ khoảng 30 phút, việc dùng một chén chè _tổ yến_ hoặc soup _tổ yến_ sẽ rất tốt cho trẻ. Vì khi bé ăn vào thời điểm này cơ thể sẽ dễ dàng hấp thụ dinh dưỡng. Dạ dày làm việc cũng không quá nặng nhọc và lâu vì _tổ yến_ là dinh dưỡng cùng chất xơ dễ hấp thụ nên không khiến dạ dạy phải làm việc mệt nhọc.

+ Giữa hai bữa ăn chính: Lúc này, cơ thể bé bắt đầu đói do lượng thức ăn đã tiêu hóa, chuyển thành dinh dưỡng đi nuôi cơ thể hết. Mẹ cho bé ăn _tổ yến_ vào khoảng thời gian này sẽ giúp bé bổ sung dinh dưỡng, điều khiển các cơ quan như dạ dày, hệ tiêu hóa khởi động nhẹ, hấp thu dưỡng chất tốt nhất cho cơ thể.

- Khi có nhu cầu mua _tổ yến_, các bạn hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi - _Shop tổ yến NN_. Chúng tôi cam kết chỉ cung cấp _tổ yến_ thật nguyên chất từ thiên nhiên các loại. Đảm bảo 100% organic, không pha đường, không hóa chất, tạp chất hay chất bảo quản,…. Shop luôn làm hài lòng kể cả những khách hàng khó tính nhất. Liên hệ để được tư vấn chi tiết hơn nhé.


----------

